# PHX AZ Ride along/ Observer program



## LE-EMT (May 4, 2008)

I am looking for a ride along/observer program in the greater Phoenix Metro area.  I live in work here as most of you may know.  I am Looking for a private company where I can hop on an ambo and cruise around for the night.  I have looked into all the local fire depts.  I could go that route but I don't really want to ride a truck.  I have been volunteer fire and I have driven and ridden in many a fire truck.  Nifty lights and sirens but I have my own so not needed.  I want to see what is actually done inside an ambulance.  I want to spend the night speaking with the professionals who do the job every day and night.  I suppose if you work City fire and you can get me in a ambo I am down.  Not to mention most of the City programs want a week to two weeks notice..... If I knew what I was doing in two weeks sure but I only know what is happening in 24-48 hour intervals.  I have seen a few people from phx post from time to time.  If you guys can be of any help it would be greatly appreciated.  If you can help please respond.  Thank you in advance 
OFC. J Sveum


----------



## AZFF/EMT (May 4, 2008)

You can come out to Buckeye and ride with my department on one of the rescue's. We have 2 engines 1 ladder company and 5 rescue's. Come out meet some of the guys and start riding. Total we run between 15-25 calls per day between the rescue's. 

Or try PMT in scottsdale or chandler where they have 911 ambo's. I dout you want to ride inter facility. Southwest ambo in the sun city/glendale/surprise/peoria areas as well would be good.

Or good ole phoenix fire on one of their rescue's, Can ride on a BLS or ALS unit. With phoenix meeting the guys and getting to know them is huge and if they like and trust you they will let you hang out a lot.


----------



## AZFF/EMT (May 4, 2008)

Just saw you are in Mesa, try southwest ambo in mesa. They are the ambo provider, they are very busy and mesa gets every kind of call known to man, good mix of areas from dirt poor to high end neighborhoods.


----------



## LE-EMT (May 4, 2008)

Sorry should have posted but when I called southwest they said no riders.... perked up when I said leo but still no go.  who should I contact.  I am ready to go now... tonight or tomorrow night during the day when ever.  If you have a number and a name.


----------



## Jeremy89 (May 4, 2008)

I'm in the same situation.  I want to ride along as a regular just to say I have experience, because at this point no one is willing to hire me without experience.  I'd suggest calling PMT.  They may do ride alongs.  I just applied for a job there and am waiting to hear back.  Word of advice however- they just got Tempe's 911 contract and they start service May 8.  The HR lady informed me that they are very busy and will call me after the 8th.  So you might wanna wait a couple of days before you call them.

Jeremy


----------



## seanm028 (May 4, 2008)

PMT does not do ride alongs, they are the first company I tried.  Sorry.


----------



## LE-EMT (May 4, 2008)

*bangs head against the wall* man I didn't want to have to freaking badge my way into this but I might have to.  I appreciate the help and if you have any more please keep it comming


----------



## AZFF/EMT (May 4, 2008)

Call Training Brian Smith monday-thursday 8am-5pm. 623-386-5906 tell him what you are looking to do and he should be able to help you out or at least point you in the right direction. Are you an EMT-B? Medic student?


----------



## AZFF/EMT (May 4, 2008)

thats training chief Smith. Buckeye Valley Fire District.


----------



## LE-EMT (May 4, 2008)

I am a student.  LEO looking to further my training and ultimately usefulness.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 4, 2008)

Jeremy89 said:


> I'm in the same situation.  I want to ride along as a regular just to say I have experience, because at this point no one is willing to hire me without experience...
> 
> Jeremy




sorry to bust your bubble, but this isnt really a sound theory(at least in my area). observers are "hands off", meaning while you get to experience ems, you dont get experience, if that makes sense.


----------



## Jeremy89 (May 4, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> sorry to bust your bubble, but this isnt really a sound theory(at least in my area). observers are "hands off", meaning while you get to experience ems, you dont get experience, if that makes sense.



That's fine, but I know of a few guys who volunteered in a hospital and got hired because the managers knew who they were and hired them on the spot.  Granted EMS is different, but you gotta figure most volunteer guys started at volunteer services and had that experience to put on the application.  now i know that's not the same as EMS, but if an employer saw that I was a consistent rider with the company, they may see my determination and hire me because of that.  Who knows.

I don't know why it would be considered hands off, since I'm licensed in the state.  I know the liability is there but what lawsuit could possibly come from taking someone's pulse?


----------

